# FlashZilla Loader and ECU Tunes



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

Click here to order.​
FlashZilla is a very popular device that allows you to receive performance tunes via e-mail and upload them to your vehicle anywhere. 

*Includes:*


Up to 6 Slots for for ECU tunes.
OBD2 cable for connecting the device to your vehicle.
USB cable for connecting the device to your Windows computer if you want to swap tunes.
Read and erase ECU fault codes.
ECU recovery for reliable flashes.
Ability to sell FlashZilla to a new owner. Restoring the stock tune in your vehicle will unlock it for use in another vehicle.



*note:* 1999.5 and older TDIs are not OBD2 flashable and require ECU removal. http://malonetuning.com/contact-us for more information.










*How to Order a FlashZilla or ECU Tune:*

There are far too many variables to list to determine what tune suits you. For this reason we always communicate with clients to determine the requirements, before we start tuning. Feel free to leave us a message. 

We can tune just about anything, including triple-turbo TDIs (yes, three turbos), custom-built parallel TDIs hybrids, custom-built serial TDI hybrids, TDI-powered motorcycles, TDI-powered boats, TDI-powered drilling machines, and so on. 

Contact us if you have any questions and we will respond quickly. We can create an invoice for each client only after we have discussed the requirements.


----------



## vw tdi guy (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the flash-zilla loaner my customers both love there cars even more now. Great work Mark.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Calling today for TDi track day tune.


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

This got me interested but none of your links (malonetuning.com) works.
Even the banner at the top didn't work...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

skateboards and mk2s said:


> Calling today for TDi track day tune.


Can you please e-mail me at [email protected] ? 



JumpalTurbo5 said:


> This got me interested but none of your links (malonetuning.com) works.
> Even the banner at the top didn't work...


The web host went down momentarily. Try again now, it's up.


----------



## CaptainBackfire (Aug 3, 2008)

emailed you guys, really curious about something


----------



## theman53 (Nov 20, 2007)

Just in case you guys didn't know he is selling these cheap. I just got mine last week 190.00

Also, for a limited time he is selling 2 for 1 tunes. I will post links to the TDI club for those that don't know.
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=357737

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=358257


----------



## CaptainBackfire (Aug 3, 2008)

Wish the stuff needed to make this cr capable was out there... Such a great tool for all the other tdi out there though

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhonsmith (Jan 4, 2013)

Calling today for TDi track day tune. Even the banner at the top didn't work...!!!

:vampire:


----------



## waterfowler_hunter (Jan 31, 2013)

*1995 Suzuki Sidekick with 1.9 TDI*

Hey Mark, I met up with you a while back. I have a small leak in the engine and for the life of me I can't locate the leak. Would you know of any good diesel mechanic that can solve this problem?
I also wanted to find out if you are able to provide a chip that can increase my power and less fuel consumption? After changing over to lower gears to run my 32's Im getting about 30 mpg.
Thanks

Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Rob,

This may help: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=364253

We have an Eco tune available (not much power increase, more fuel-economy-oriented) for $149. I recommend the Stage 1 tune for $249 as it has even more power and still gives some fuel economy increase.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Are you guys able to tune the CR170 in a 2011 GTD?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, but FlashZilla may not support that TDI. Give me your ECU number and I will check.


----------



## Mooha (Apr 5, 2011)

hey, wondering about the stage 2 tune on a 01 TDI.. do i need to replace any parts mechanically for this or can i run the tune on stock componants (have a 3.0" turbo-back straight pipe)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

Stage 2 is designed for upgraded fuel hardware (injectors or pump). If you have stock hardware, then Stage 1 will perform better for your car than Stage 2 and even 3.

Mark


----------



## ScrummyAdam (May 14, 2013)

Nice one, reminds me of the Apexi AVCR for Jap cars.


























Interesting links: 

Data Recovery Pro
Data Recovery Pro Review
Data Recovery Pro Reviews
Paretologic Data Recovery Pro
Data Recovery Pro Scam
home improvement pages
home improvement pages
home improvement pages
hipages
hipages


----------



## DJ ATTICA11 (Jul 22, 2014)

So I have a completely stock 1.9 tdi golf with 312k miles, the motor has been rebuilt. Is this the programmer for me? I'm looking to get a little more power, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

If you have a 2000 or newer 1.9L TDI, then yes this FlashZilla will work for you. Another option is to book an appointment with a dealer if there's one near you.


----------



## ole-boy (Aug 28, 2014)

hey Mark , this is Charlie . 

nice work man ! 

The car is completely different in feel and sound now , not just under load . Im hoping they finish the machining work on the clutch in the next week or so , then we can finish tuning it . Im only showing 20 psi on the mechanical gauge with the base map which is good for squeezing the extra couple of weeks I have been forced to wait for the custom triple plate clutch . Even at 20 its an animal .


----------



## Big Dipper (Apr 18, 2011)

hey guys i know flashzilla will not work for me but i had a few questions and was wondering if you could answer them for me. im currently putting a 1Z in my MK2 jetta and was doing a ton of research. the unit i have has the bk ecu with the fith injector garbage. im deleting all that crap, my question is can i take this ecu to the dealer and get the GQ ecu as a recall? or was it not a recall? did it have to be in the passat for the recall? im DEQ exempt where i live so im figuring im going to have a check engine light on for a while till i find an ecu at the junkyard or unless i can trade this one in. im going to be cutting open the wiring harness will it care if i delete the wiring for the 5th injector and egr junk? at the moment im just trying to get it running and not looking to spend money on it till like say tax returns? anyway any advise will be helpful thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2016)

It's been a long while since VW stocked those ECUs, but if you go in and find a younger guy it might be worth messing with him :laugh:

Unfortunately the earlier plastic cased ECUs have a weaker MAP sensor and 8 bit board, which cannot easily be tuned and is unreliable at best. VW replaced it under a recall, but if it wasn't replaced, your only option is to buy a replacement. You'll throw a CEL but should not have limp mode conditions unless the boost requested vs actual values vary greatly (due to bad actuator placement, wastegate issues, increased flow due to EGR delete, high altitude, or a combination of the lot). If that's the case I'd start with the vacuum hoses, including the one in the ECU. 

We stock the later ECUs, and can sort you out with a tune from a basic eco tune to custom tuning for standalone VNT controlled big turbo swaps. You name it, Mark can tune it. 

Feel free to contact us at [email protected] when that tax return rolls in and we'll sort you out with a tune + ECU.

Cheers,

Owain


----------



## Zoine (Aug 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> We stock the later ECUs, and can sort you out with a tune from a basic eco tune to custom tuning for standalone VNT controlled big turbo swaps. You name it, Mark can tune it.
> 
> Owain


Hi Owain do you have a website so I can see your stock?


----------



## corradoboy18 (May 1, 2003)

What is the MAP sensor?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor. 

It's known as a boost sensor.


----------



## corradoboy18 (May 1, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor.
> 
> It's known as a boost sensor.


Thank you.

Does the boost get read through the nipple on the back of the ECU? I'm swapping in a 1Z in a mk1, keeping my IP electronic, and I'm not sure what I need to do with that.

Looking at getting your guy's Eco tune. 

Does the MAF delete effect fuel economy. I haven't decided to keep it or scrap it. I know you have a MAF delete, just wondering what your experiences have been keeping it vs deleting it.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, there's where boost is read. Here's another picture:









MAF delete usually does not affect fuel economy. It might increase exhaust smoke, but that can be tweaked. Your 1Z TDI ECU is older (non-OBD2-flashable) so tweaking may be limited. 

This thread is mainly about FlashZilla, which supports mostly 2000 and newer VWs. That device will not work for your 1Z TDI. Let's continue our conversation at [email protected]


----------



## corradoboy18 (May 1, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, there's where boost is read. Here's another picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification. I'll email you, got a couple more questions.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

If you keep the 1z computer. 
Be SURE to take the circuit board out and replace the small vacuum line INSIDE the computer. 

Personally. On a swap to mk1! I would be more likely to use a mTDI pump. 

Because 10 years from now. 
You may not be so entertained by chasing wires and buying all the parts that wear out in etdi. And figuring what was removed. 
What was spliced in. 

And I know that I don’t need a single wire to push start me and get home. 

That. Is. Invaluable. 

Unless u would rather be stranded with a rig that once ran somewhat smoother.


Although. I can attest. That my 99.5 alh with a Malone 1.5 tune was sent from
Heaven above.


----------

